# frog licence



## javier (Dec 10, 2006)

can you have a basic reptile licence or do you need a seperate frog licence to keep green tree frogs? coz im thinkin of gettin some for cristmas.
someone told me that the boys will keep you up all night croaking for a girl this true?
what are some of the main requirments for a gtf heating, plants etc..
how manny can be housed together in one of thoes medium exoterra veraniums?
what type would be best to keep can you point me in eany cheep good breeders?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure down there - up here you just need a recreational wildlife licence.

We have heaps of frog and the males do croak but they don't keep u up all night. They don't go off that badly.

You can keep about 5 or 6 easily in a 2 foot tank. The best breeder I know of has a website Frogsforsale.com.au. You need to keep the warm to keep them eating, you can do this by either water with a small heater kept at about 28 degrees C or have a warm spot from a heat mat. UV light is a good idea and it keep the plants growing as I prefer to keep live plants with mine. The tall tank has 5 Green Tree Frogs and the smaller tank has 2 Red Eyes. Hope this helps.


----------



## javier (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks that gives me a good idea of what i need to do


----------



## javier (Dec 10, 2006)

you know with your set up why dont you fill up the base up with water? and not just in that litle container?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 10, 2006)

Here is the latest setup in that tank. Was using a container as I was just checking different setups. I am happy with this one now. Just needed to make sure the plants could cope with their roots submerged all the time, but the right oplant thrives in this. I turn the pumps off at night as I am trying to get them to breed and don't want the eggs sucked up the filter.


----------



## javier (Dec 10, 2006)

oh ok what plants are you using?


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 10, 2006)

The best care sheet:

http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html

Vic License, on a basic we can keep the following frogs:

Blue Mountains Tree Frog
Litoria citropa

Brown Striped Frog
Limnodynastes peronii

Common Spadefoot Toad
Neobatrachus sudelli

Dainty Green Tree Frog
Litoria gracilenta

Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog
Litoria fallax

Giant Barred Frog
Mixophyes iteratus

Giant Tree Frog
Litoria infrafrenata

Great Barred Frog
Mixophyes fasciolatus

Green Tree Frog
Litoria caerulea

Haswell's Frog
Paracrinia haswelli

Leaf Green Tree Frog
Litoria phyllochroa

Leseur's Frog
Litoria lesueuri

Peron's Tree Frog
Litoria peronii

Southern Smooth Froglet
Geocrinia laevis

Water-holding Frog
Cyclorana platycephala

Whistling Tree Frog
Litoria verreauxii


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 10, 2006)

They are Bird of Paradise and staghorn . Both seem to be going just great!!! This is about 2 weeks after having water in the bottom.


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 10, 2006)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> You can keep about 5 or 6 easily in a 2 foot tank.



The care sheet I have posted the link to is from the Amphibian Research Center, they KNOW what they are talking about. 

A standard 3ft (90cm) aquarium would adequately house three to four adult frogs. 




Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> The best breeder I know of has a website Frogsforsale.com.au.



He ships the frogs illegally through the mail, please find frogs in your own state to avoid shipping and interstate transfer of disease. For more info on this please visit http://frogs.org.au/community/

and if you need help I will help you find some for sale in Victoria.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 10, 2006)

meshe1969 said:


> The care sheet I have posted the link to is from the Amphibian Research Center, they KNOW what they are talking about.
> 
> A standard 3ft (90cm) aquarium would adequately house three to four adult frogs.
> 
> ...



Yeah - Don't listen to anything i say! I don't KNOW what i'm talking about!! I've just kept Green Tree Frogs for the past 10 years!
I only have tadpoles that are morphing into frogs - but hey - doesn't mean i KNOW anything about raising and caring for frogs. 
Stuart does NOT ship the frogs illegally. All frogs i have ever bought from him have been extremely healthy and ON licence - don't know how it is illegal? But anyhoo!

All my frogs are happy and healthy and i'm here to offer my advice. Even tho there are pple out there that actually KNOW what they're talking about!!!


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 11, 2006)

Also in Victoria you receive a Code of Practice for the welfare of Amphibians in Captivity, IT states:

AT LEAST 60 cm x60cm floor area for ONE OR TWO adults, and more height relative to that area for climbing.

He posts them with Australia Post which is cruel and Illegal.

Adandiluvsmyreptiles, I don't care how upset or offended you are, I am upset and offended at you overcrowding your frogs!!


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 11, 2006)

javier said:


> can you have a basic reptile licence or do you need a seperate frog licence to keep green tree frogs? coz im thinkin of gettin some for cristmas.
> someone told me that the boys will keep you up all night croaking for a girl this true?
> what are some of the main requirments for a gtf heating, plants etc..
> how manny can be housed together in one of thoes medium exoterra veraniums?
> what type would be best to keep can you point me in eany cheep good breeders?



Sorry to steal your thread Javier.
can you have a basic reptile licence or do you need a seperate frog licence to keep green tree frogs?

In Vic we can keep some species on a basic.

someone told me that the boys will keep you up all night croaking for a girl this true?

For most people, No, even very light sleepers seem to get used to it.

what are some of the main requirments for a gtf heating, plants etc
UV, Humidity, temps around 28, but at least above 18 degrees., some land area , some water area, fake or real plants and branches for climbing. The most popular way to get the right heat and humidity is to use a aquarium heater in the water section. And a very well thought out lid!! alot of of pet frogs end up with the name Houdini! lol

how manny can be housed together in one of thoes medium exoterra veraniums?
A standard 3ft (90cm) aquarium would adequately house three to four adult frogs. http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html
AT LEAST 60 cm x60cm floor area for ONE OR TWO adults, and more height relative to that area for climbing. Code of Practice for the welfare of Amphibians in Captivity


what type would be best to keep can you point me in eany cheep good breeders? 
Green Tree Frog (Litoria caerulea) They make excellent pets as they are long lived, easy to maintain and seem very well adjusted to life in confined spaces. They will also tolerate a small amount of handling and for this reason have been very popular. from: http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html

Upmarket pets is a good pet shoip to buy them from, the reptile shop in Altona had some for sale and Ithere are some advertised here:
http://www.animalattraction.com.au/index.php?option=com_marketplace&Itemid=43


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 11, 2006)

Javier,
I am going to lock your thread for now before it degrades.
I think there has been some useful info posted amongst the non-useful bickering.
Should you need more info feel free to PM the individuals who answered or start a new thread.

Thankyou

Neil


----------

